# Second Hand....



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. Is there anyone else out there who loves Ebay and Charity shops like me? I always said Id want baby to have brand new everything but Ive had so many bargains lately Ive changed my mind although I will get some things new I just cant help getting a great buy. 
X


----------



## Weeplin

I love preloved bargains! I went to a Jack and Jill kids market a couple of days ago and managed to pick up a Pink Bumbo for £10...a lascal buggyboard for £10 and a toiletry box for £3 not to mention some cot sheets and cotton blankets for £1.50 each! The buggyboard I'm especially proud of.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Wow they are bargains :) Do you use the internet for bargains too?

So far Ive got a Silver Cross pram, hardly used with everything with it for £30, a brand new moses basket with hood, mattress etc for free, 21 baby grows worn once, 14 hats and 6 mittens for £6 and a baby bouncer for £5. I cant wait to get more stuff! lol


----------



## Weeplin

I do, Ebay is my saviour at Christmas! I honestly couldn't be without it. The buy swap and sell area here is pretty good for bargains too. I've picked up loads of NEXT babygro's that would of even cost me more on ebay.

Wow sounds like you got some great bargain..a brand new moses basket for nothing! I'm officially jealous lol! Great stuff


----------



## Cherrybinky

I swear by Ebay at Xmas, its amazing for bargains! The moses basket was given to OH by a colleague. She bought it for a family member and they didnt want it. So, we took it. I offered money but she wasnt having any of it. It came with onesies and wipes too lol

Im scouring Ebay now. I just put a changing unit on watch....£30!


----------



## Weeplin

Oooh My mum grabbed me a M&P wooden and Canvas changing unit weeks ago for £10, complete with built in bath..she had been collecting something else and spotted it in the woman's garage and the woman only wanted £10...I just have to find somewhere to put it lol! Bargains are great fun.


----------



## letshaveababy

Since we've decided this is our last baby, I'm refusing to buy anything new except for the car seat and mattress, and we need EVERYTHING, as we didn't think we would be in the position to try for another baby (financially, emotionally), but here we are! 

I am going to use the crib that my mom was given to use with my little sister (3 years old), so I'll need a new mattress for that. I've gotten a few sleepers and outfits second hand already, as well as my playpen. 

Been looking on ebay for cloth diapers, as my SIL says she's going to "peer pressure" me into using them, and honestly, I think I might give them a go!


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooh great price on the changing unit !

Hi Letshaveababy :) This is my first baby but I refuse to buy so many things new when baby isnt in them long plus although were on good wages, I dont want to waste money when I dont need to. I know some people wont 'get it' though. 

Were going to use re-usables too as OH did with his other 2 children and my Mum did with me. They save you £300 a year apparently which is huge. Im not sure on US nappy costs but Im sure it must be similar to here. xx


----------



## letshaveababy

They really aren't too pricey, considering how long you can use them for. Also, I love all of the cute patterns you can buy! I can't wait to have a little cow print diaper on this baby. :haha:


----------



## Floralaura

ME! lol
I HATE to pay full price for anything lol..have you tried facebook? I buy loads off there too, this is a good page..
https://www.facebook.com/babyswaporshop
People selling things link to their pages so you can have a look through, got some bargains off there I have! x


----------



## ChristinaRN

As this is my 4th baby....I have definately learned that I don't need everything new and there are some GREAT deals out there on stuff that is barely used or even never used. I got my baby monitor and baby carrier (ERGO) from a 2nd hand shop!!! Saved tons! There are only 2 things that I insisted be new this pregnancy.....my carseat (a Britax) and the baby's crib mattress. The carseat we use is super safe, comfy and he will stay in it for the next 5 years so I wasn't willing to compromise for safety. Still looking for a great gently used swing!


----------



## Flake-y

Nothing wrong with 2nd hand, I love ebay! I will probably buy most of baby's stuff second hand. In fact, charity shops are great places to pick up clothes, often unworn with the tags still on!


----------



## Cherrybinky

and another great buy today.....Grobag sleeping bag £2. Thanks Ebay lol


----------



## Mother of 4

I do a lot of garage sales...I got compliments on how nice my kids looked yesterday and everything they were wearing was either hand me downs or from garage sales :haha: Of course I only buy the nice looking clothes but I pay only 50 cents for a piece of clothing to maybe $2 for an outfit like a gap 2 piece dress. I would never pay full price for an article of clothing. I consider myself a smart shopper. I've never set a foot in a gap store yet my kids have tons of name brand stuff. I'll let other people pay full price for it and I'll buy it an less than half the price :haha: Then I resell it when I'm done or I pack it up in a tote for my next child :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thats what I do. I look for things with names or tags still on in the charity shops and make sure theyre clean, with all the buttons etc. I also like sale things in the normal shops. Its not just smart shopping, its fun and I always feel like Ive achieved something too.


----------



## ChristinaRN

Cherrybinky said:


> Thats what I do. I look for things with names or tags still on in the charity shops and make sure theyre clean, with all the buttons etc. I also like sale things in the normal shops. Its not just smart shopping, its fun and I always feel like Ive achieved something too.

I always feel like I've accomplished something when I get a great buy! I got my LO an awesome costume.....originally was $30 but marked down to $10 (got it in December) and then I had a coupon and when all was said and done I got it for $3:happydance: So he has a dinosaur costume for this Halloween!! Unused, brand new from the store! And when he is done with it I will probably be able to resell it for $10:haha:


----------



## Cherrybinky

thats an excellent buy Christina! I love it when I sell something on again too for a profit.


----------



## letshaveababy

Was talking to SIL last night and she offered me her swing that my dad and his fiance bought them for their baby, so that's one less thing to put on the list! My EDD is 2 days past her LO's 1st birthday!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thats lovely of her. Weve been offered a doughnut bouncer for the door frame by some friends so I think we will take that too. Im stocking up nicely here lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We got tons of second hand clothes from friends, some of it never worn because they just had too much! I've got some new things from family and some new things we bought ourselves. It's a nice mix :)


----------



## Treelo

Only things i plan on buying new is the car seat and base and mattresses for crib, moses basket and pram and bottles.

So far for this baby for free ive gotten, moses basket and stand, sheets for pram, crib and cot, jumperoo, 4 grobags, 3 outdoor snow suits, 3 cellular blankets and best of all was my Bugaboo got it off a freecycle site couldnt believe it when i seen it and it is like new.

Im buying my steriliser off a friend and once i know if boy or girl i will keeping an eye on here and ebay and other sites/forums for baby clothes and items.

On my 1st i wasted so much money buying everything new when i think back it was madness but he was the 1st, where this being baby #3 i have realised that babies dont need everything the sales assistant in nursery shops tell you or what is on the never ending list in the baby mags, in reality a baby needs very little.

Love bargains and freebies:thumbup:


----------



## emily86

yay for bargain hunters - I am also a secondhand addict.... I went mad with my first lo and really regretted it as so much went to waste.

We have only brought out pushchair and cot mattress new this time, everything else is pre owned.

I got cot off of ebay, loads of baby clothes in bundles dirt cheap, 

a complete mamas and papas millie and boris cot set plus mobile for £15 from a friend and she gave me 4 fleece blankets from m&p for free as well.

I have just been picking up stuff here and there but we haven't spent hardly anything really!


----------



## lynnikins

letshaveababy said:


> Since we've decided this is our last baby, I'm refusing to buy anything new except for the car seat and mattress, and we need EVERYTHING, as we didn't think we would be in the position to try for another baby (financially, emotionally), but here we are!
> 
> I am going to use the crib that my mom was given to use with my little sister (3 years old), so I'll need a new mattress for that. I've gotten a few sleepers and outfits second hand already, as well as my playpen.
> 
> Been looking on ebay for cloth diapers, as my SIL says she's going to "peer pressure" me into using them, and honestly, I think I might give them a go!

if you want cloth diapers check out the natural parenting section and the nappies buy sell board here the ladies know where to get the best bargains


----------



## Cherrybinky

you girls have some great bargains! I just popped into the Age Concern shop near us on the way home from my scan and got a 0-3 months Disney long sleeved top with Dumbo on for 50p !


----------



## Jellybean0k

I absolutley love ebay, I definately wouldn't have been able to afford my wedding if it hadn't been for ebay. Love Charity shops too, but OH hates them.

I've had loads of ebay bargains, especially maternity clothes, and just a few baby items, so far, waiting until baba's born before I start buying more though


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I love bargains, almost everything we've gotten for LO's nursery has been second hand. The things DH doesn't want to get second hand for LO are the stroller/car seat and the bedding for the crib... although the bedding can be washed and I wouldn't mind but I have to pick my battles


----------



## BabyDeacon

when my brother and his GF found out they were preg they brought a huge bundel off there friend all 2nd hand i was like ermmm buy something new as the first thing,,, i found out i was preg 2 weeks later and was adamant i was not going to get anything second hand i was buying everything new..... then i was going around car boot sales and saw the prices of the baby clothes of which look brand new and realised i was being a total snob for saying im not going to get anything second hand te first thing i brought our baby was new but have since then brought lots of second hand stuff! my crib and quiet a few baby grows and bouncer chairs... why pay full price i say now when u can get some BNWOT and BNWT on ebay for so cheap and stuff from car bootys thats litrally been worn once or twice! and looks brand new!
so i say shop shop shop till i drop for anything i can get my hands on


----------



## fides

i love second-hand! i already bought some cloth newborn diapers on craig's list from a lady who ended up having twins - she never even used the diapers, so why pay full price?

i check second-hand first, and if i can't find something at a thrift store or online, then i would get it new.


----------



## sequeena

Me! I'm so glad there are other women who think like me as my mother seems to think you should only buy new and has ski ted herself buying things for my niece who is pregnant (she's 18 so has no income as she dropped out of college). My mother lives on benefits so I'm not sure how she's managed it, other than getting into debt of course.

I paid £100 for a 6 month old silvercross 3D in charcoal and the carseat that was never used from a friend. She also gave us a baby bath and vibrating bouncer for free.

I got an electric tommee tippee electric steriliser off freecycle (used) and an unused manual tommee tippee breast pump.

We had 4 tommee tippee bottles bought for us.

I got a brand new baby breast pump, bottle and breast pads for free from one of the threads on here.

A neighbour gave us a wooden swinging crib from babies r us in perfect condition.

We had a Milton cold water steriliser bought for us.

My cousin gave me a beautiful mothercare highchair that was used only once and 4 binbags full of boy clothes which range from 0-3 to 2 years.

My SIL gave us a Moses basket and because she had a girl my inlaws said they will buy us blue covers for it.

We bought a lot of clothes from charity shops - most are mothercare, mamas and papas, jasper conran, Disney etc.

We have been very lucky and grateful for everything given to us. We also have a lovely changing mat from freecycle.

Everything I am given is washed and nothing came to us in awful condition.

I don't see why I need to buy new everything - if I did I would be in a lot of debt and IMO it's not worth it.

The only things I need to do really is buy new mattresses for the crib and Moses basket (OHs mother is buying a crib set for us), buy curtains and a blackout blind for the nursery and then it's just little things and things for me (nighties, undies, pads etc). At a guess I'd say we've spent £200 at the most.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thats fantastic that youre a convert BabyDeacon lol. :) 

Sequeena, you have some amazing bargains there! Everything Ive bought so far second hand has been immaculate, washed, clean, hardly used etc. Even our charity shops here have everything laundered or its already done. I will still wash them myself but its great knowing things are clean. Anything Ive had from Ebay is from smoke and pet free homes and has been amazing. Im so impressed with the prices Ive paid too. I won 2 snowsuits for about £4.00 and a pair of the cutest cream dungarees with a giraffe on for 99p

Yesterday, I got 3 sleep suits, a jacket and a fleece pram suit for about £3.50. I shall be on Ebay later too lol


----------



## Cherrybinky

Latest purchase ladies:

Mamas and Papas Millie and Boris Waverocker. I got it on Ebay for £21.97 from someone who lives locally and is delivering for free. Its immaculate. 
We looked it up on M&P website and its worth £95 !
Bargain !


----------



## booboomagoo

I'll definitely be getting as much as I can second hand. The only thing I insist on having new is a carseat because you don't know the history of them!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Most of the things I have are brand new, mainly because people have offered to buy them for us. But have you checked out the website Rascal Babies? It's at www.rascalbabies.co.uk and all their stuff is pre-loved and restored to practically brand new! I haven't bought anything from there yet but will be using it to buy christmas presents for my son and new baby :thumbup: xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ooh claire, Im off on there now to have a ganders


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the link Claire!! :hugs:

I'm off to the charity shops tomorrow. Thomas doesn't need anymore clothes but I'm sure I'll find something :blush:


----------



## wigglebump

hi there i also love ebay and have bought almost everything off there, this is my last bubs and i already have 4 children so know how much one can spend but i have gone ott on stuff majorly and im not really bothered because its cost next to nothing and when ive finshed using it i will just relist most of it back on ebay xx i had my section last week and i cant wait to get back out doing a little secondhand shopping in the charity shops i love it xx


----------



## Treelo

Congrats wigglebump :flower:

Got a few more items for free this week :happydance: Got 2 bundles of neutral baby clothes newborn and 0-3mths just had to pay the postage they should be here this week some time, also got a fisher price jumperoo and a fp glider chair.
I have bought a sheepskin for pram, graco swing and maxi cosi car seat adaptors 2nd hand.
 



Attached Files:







W2089-soothing-motions-glider-b-1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1









RainforestJumperoo.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









graco_swing_n_bounce_dots(1).jpg
File size: 107.3 KB
Views: 1









sheepskin liner.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooh good buys :) 
X


----------



## sequeena

I found this, the little birdie chirps when pressed :D

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228045_2105075951660_1388356992_2469527_383890_n.jpg


----------



## Cherrybinky

oh thats absolutely lovely. Im buying all neutral colours, I love creams and browns :)


----------



## sequeena

It was only £1.49 too :D My OH is decorating the nursery in neutral colours so I thought it would look good in there :D


----------



## Treelo

Thats lovely Sequeena :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Todays bargain purchase was a musical baby play centre. £3.50. Im so pleased with it. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/babyplaycentre.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Very nice!

I've set my heart on a £60 play gym :blush:


----------



## Treelo

Fab bargains ladies:thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Well, my first NON second hand purchases arrived today. 5 reusable nappies in wacky colours with washable lining for £23 and my beautiful Graco changing bag with accessories brand new with tag rrp £35 and I got it for £20 inc postage. Brand new but still bargains. 
I LOVE IT LOL


----------



## sequeena

I got my bargain purchases too xx

Crib bedding £20 instead of £30
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246968_2112391694549_1388356992_2481256_6519489_n.jpg

And the gym we went for in the end... £20. A lot cheaper than £60 :lol:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228145_2114912917578_1388356992_2485375_4558404_n.jpg


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh theyre BEAUTIFUL. I love the crib bedding. :) 

I forgot about the cot bedding. We cant put ours on yet as the cot bed is still in bed shape and Isobel is sleeping in it until baby is born!
Heres mine, its Next and Mum got the whole lot for £5, sorry its creased, its been folded up LOL
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/Cotbedding.jpg

and heres my £2 Grobag and cute dungarees.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_Grobag.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Aw that bedding is lovely and what a bargain!! X


----------



## Cherrybinky

I went on Ebay and brand new cot bumper alone was £24.99 and it was a brand Id never heard of, nearly died lol. Then Mum said shed seen this come into the shop where shes manager so I told her to grab it !


----------



## CLH_X3

i love bargains... 

I got a tommee tippee nappie bin of ebay for 1p! .. 

iv got my eye on a couple items atm on ebay! one goes today, 99p atm but its £57 to buy new

I need some more bargains tho!... Once im on mat leave i think il go to a couple boot sales and pick up some baby toys... I havent got any yet!


----------



## CLH_X3

just got a bundle of 10 girls next tops - good condition for 1.21 pence!! bargain.. collection too so no p&P


----------



## Cherrybinky

Great purchases :) Were all getting good at this now lol x


----------



## CLH_X3

i didnt get my other bargain! ... it went for to much .. not worth it! ..

I got my eye on something else now! goes in an hour! FX


----------



## Treelo

Good luck CLH_X3 hope you get it.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I've just bought pretty much all the nesescary clothing items and some toys, a dressing gown and slippers all for £20. My next door neighbour had a little girl last October and when I told them I was pregnant they were so lovely and gave me loads of stuff, including lots of baby magazines.... they were so lovely.

That means I've got lots of money to spend on crib/pram/car seats and more baby clothes.

Definetly loving the second hand option at the moment. Half of the stuff I have is still on the shelves today and got them for less then half the price, probably about 50p!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks! I just got this for £25 :) <3 I love it, had my eye on it for ages! But iv already got a rocker so this be my second one ;) but it's a swing tech so it's ok ;) 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-dream-swing-made-with-love/470402200/type-i/


----------



## CLH_X3

Oh and I also bought a little toy in the shape of a dog that lights up and makes noise for 50p yesterday :)


----------



## Treelo

Oh i love that swing, its gorgeous and what a fab price. Well done:thumbup:


----------



## HollieQ

I've managed to buy my dream mothercare cot worth £280 for £150 from ebay and it's brand new! (a return). Everything else I've bought has been reduced in sales. I want everything new but am too tight to resist a bargain! I'm like that orange fella - bargain hunter! :haha:

Baby gyms are really expensive...i might try and get one of those second hand....hmmm..

EDITED...and the moses basket...hmmmm


----------



## HollieQ

I JUST WON A MOSES BASKET OFF EBAY - JOHN LEWIS, USED TWICE, IMMACULATE *FOR A FIVER*!!!! Just around the corner from me :thumbup: heehee yeyyyy!


----------



## Cherrybinky

OMG you girls have been busy!! 

CLH, I LOVE the baby rocker from M&P and what a bargain! I got this one:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...151222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Normally £80 I think so a bargain. 

I got my baby gym for £3.50 Hollie, I was so pleased and your moses basket is a TRUE BARGAIN!!!!!

Im on Ebay now, get me off LOL
X


----------



## HollieQ

Cherrybinky said:


> OMG you girls have been busy!!
> 
> CLH, I LOVE the baby rocker from M&P and what a bargain! I got this one:
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...151222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> Normally £80 I think so a bargain.
> 
> I got my baby gym for £3.50 Hollie, I was so pleased and your moses basket is a TRUE BARGAIN!!!!!
> 
> Im on Ebay now, get me off LOL
> X

Heehee, no, you go girl! The gym for £3.50 is so amazing! :happydance: My next stop for ebay - a cot bumper, they've got loads of the M&P's ones i love!

CLH I LOVE that swing! What a bargain, well done!


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks girls! I do love it, I fell in love with it when I first seen it in m&p! I bought a dif one tho n kinda forgot ... I then on eBay did a search in my area and it popped up! Love it ! 

Moses basket for a 5er!! Bargain!!! 

Cherry - that's a real bargain! Great condition aswel

Lots good finds ladies


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yeah it was nearly new. I was over the moon with it lol. I keep getting all my things out so far and looking at them! Our bedroom has bags and baby things all over the place! 

I just bought these but theyre not second hand:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...885555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## CLH_X3

I just won this! .. Last thing I needed 

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/v...N&trxId=0&nid=57911334172&itemId=290568782054

Those boots r so cute!


----------



## xSamanthax

Only just seen this thread! i LOVE bargins! and second hand stuff you can get some really good stuff for cheap prices... why pay more?? 

My mum still has my nephews rocker chair, travel cot, changing mat, pram with car seat which were bought before we knew what sex my nephew was so they are creams etc (Except the pram) so i'm having them :thumbup: I might have the pram don't know yet... depends on if im having a boy or a girl lol. 

I've also decided to do cloth nappies this time around so have been buying them of Cloth Nappy tree... all second hand but in great condition :thumbup: 

I also LOVE Ebay!!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Samantha :) *waves*

CLH that baby gym is LOVELY, nice bright colours :) X


----------



## Buttercup84

There are a few things I want brand new like the pram and car seat (hoping to buy the carrycot that goes with the pram I want second hand on eBay though) but i'll definitely be considering second hand for everything else. I've got my eye on some hardly used moses baskets with stands on eBay at the moment as I want to customise one myself, will just replace the matress with a new one and remove the existing covers/replace them with my own handmade ones :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

im a sucker for ebay i can never get off there lol i buy so much stuff lol some entirely needed but a lot of the time i buy for the sake of it lol


----------



## Emma 21

almost all our stuff is second hand... u cant tell either. we have a wardrobe full of clothes n we have only paid for 2 items the rest r off generous friends xx the ony stuff we bought new was 2 outfits, bottles. and carrycot for her luna pushchair, pushchair was 2nd hand carrycot new so we only paid £90 for entire mamas n papas luna in pink. oh we av a new steriliser bt that was from the nuby page for uploading a scan pic. babys can be expensive but not if ur a savvy shopper.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Emma, thats a beautiful profile photo. I agree, this is my first baby although Im a step Mum and the kids cost us a fortune. I was determined to not buy loads of new stuff for this baby and its working great, I love shopping around and have got some real bargains!
x


----------



## sallymuffin

MEEE!!!! I started out wanting everything brand new for my first little one. But I VERY quickly realised that it would cost an absolute fortune.

I now love scouting round carboots, ebay, gumtree etc to find things that we really want at a fraction of the price.

So far I've got a Myleene Klass moses basket off ebay (I really love this basket and didn't want to pay anywhere near £85 for it new), loads of clothes for £1 or less from car boots, gro egg cheap from ebay and a Mamas and Papas cot, feeding chair bath support for FREE from one of my OH's colleagues. 

I'm keeping an eye out for chest of drawers and wardrobe on ebay as I know the ones I want so just waiting til I find one local. OH is watching an easyfix isofix base for the car seat (we bought this new though as didn't want a second hand one). Watching some gro bags on ebay and also a baby monitor. 

I'm sure we'll see other bargains along the way as it's so much fun!!


----------



## JMC82

I kept most of my son's stuff so will be reusing that and will probably buy some second hand stuff too. I like a bargain!


----------



## Treelo

Went into one of the charity shops in town this morning for a look, and got a brand new in box Tommee Tippee Reassurance Monitor 8 https://www.babyshopdirect.com.au/_...rm=Tommee+Tippee+Ultimate+Reassurance+Monitor
for 5 :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Bloody hell, thats an amazing buy! Look at the price of it new! Woop :D

I got scoured the charity shops today but only got a 50p Disney top :*( for baba but I did purchase a beautiful dark green, floaty, maxi style dress by Monsoon that fits me perfectly for £8 :)


----------



## Treelo

I was thrilled, price on box has £100, i asked how much it was and your man took at a look at it and said 5 is that ok i was delighted he said after he thought i was going to try bargain him down i was like not a chance a fiver is a bargain for it lol!!!

Oh dress sounds fab and great price, ladies clothes in all chairty shops near me are dreadful even kids clothes arent great but there was some nice baby vests and babygros but waiting till after gender scan to buy clothes as have some nice neutral bits so want to buy either boyish or girly bits im not a huge fan of pastel lemon and green or creams i got for free a bag of white vests, babygros, cardis, hats and mittens in newborn and 0-3mths so not buying any more neutral stuff.


----------



## Cherrybinky

I went mad on neutral stuff, Ive got loads of browns and creams. I hate white. Ive also bought some lemon, green and purple and some blue even if its a girl.


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh just had to post again and share my first baby related bargain! Got a moses basket for £3 off eBay, description was quite vague but it was pick-up only from Warrington so I figured i'd combine picking it up with an Ikea trip. It's from Mothercare (desc never said) and in immaculate condition with rocking stand, sooo pleased! Can't wait to get started on my very hungry caterpillar themed covers :) After that deal I don't feel so bad about splurging on an Oilily changing bag!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Fantastic purchase hun :) 

I love the Oilily changing bags too but I found them over my budget sadly :( I got a Graco one brand new for £20 which is lovely. x


----------



## cranberry987

Ive not found anything in charity shops, the ones round here have about 10 baby things which are mostly useless

ive got a few good bargains on freecycle - avent breast pump, sterilier and bottle wamer. Ive found you have to fluff out your sob story a wee bit :p I got caught out today tho as I said I was rdy to pop so rly would appreciate these nappies please, turned out it was someone id got one of the avent things from and Im obv NOT 9m preg lol. Still getting them tho! 

Theres tons of baby stuff on freecycle - things are only used for 5 mins then ppl get rid! Ebay is good but sometimes the postage means its not rly worth it I find.


----------



## CLH_X3

Got a tommee tippee manual breast pump for £1 ... new in wilkensons! They were reduced to clear!


----------



## CLH_X3

The charity Shops by me are also pretty useless... Hardly anything in and the clothes they do have are abit over priced for SH/charity shop


----------



## tanni78

baby things are always in pretty good nick anyway cos baby's grow out of them so quickly. I have 3 older kids and am now expecting number 4 having got rid of everything. Didn't expect to be doing this again but i love bargain shopping. Went to a car boot yesterday and got a boxed avent steriliser that looks new for a fiver!!! Happy hunting :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone been to a NCT nearly new sale yet? Theres a mega one in a football stadium here in a few weeks, dunno how much to expect to buy rly, but Im taking LOTS of pound coins!


----------



## CLH_X3

I hvent been to a nearly new sale but now you've reminded me there's one at the end of the month near me! 
I wonder what it's like ..


----------



## sallymuffin

My OH has just collected a maxi-cosi isofix base today that he won on ebay for £35, really pleased with this as they are so expensive new and this has hardly been used.

Also won a rocking moses basket stand for £10 on ebay today, not exceptionally cheap but still a saving over the £36 new in Mamas and Papas :)

Can't wait for a nearly new sale to be near us, there's none advertised in the NCT leaflet that we got sent though so guess there's not one for a while :(


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

Preloved is really good as well... also GumTree. I'm not to keen on eBay brought a few things on there when received they wasn't good condition :( x


----------



## CLH_X3

PumpkinPatchx said:


> Preloved is really good as well... also GumTree. I'm not to keen on eBay brought a few things on there when received they wasn't good condition :( x

i recently bought s bundle of tights on ebay and they were in VILE condition, food stains all over them and they had HOLES in!!.. the person didnt wanna give me back my money either as they had stated used!! Ummm yh but you never put they had holes in!! ... 
I opened a case in the end and got my money back!


----------



## greengirl

Hope you don't mind me jumping in but have you tried www.thenurseryexchange.co.uk for nearly new baby goods? I am biased as it's my site but you can find some really good bargains and things tend to have been well looked after.


----------



## Cherrybinky

CLH_X3 said:


> PumpkinPatchx said:
> 
> 
> Preloved is really good as well... also GumTree. I'm not to keen on eBay brought a few things on there when received they wasn't good condition :( x
> 
> i recently bought s bundle of tights on ebay and they were in VILE condition, food stains all over them and they had HOLES in!!.. the person didnt wanna give me back my money either as they had stated used!! Ummm yh but you never put they had holes in!! ...
> I opened a case in the end and got my money back!Click to expand...

OMG thats gross. People are unreal arent they! We once came across a sale for a pair of well worn tights and smelly slippers and we put it on watch for a laugh and it went for £25!!! 

I have to say Ive never had anything in bad condition from Ebay in about 10 years on it. All the baby things Ive bought have been washed, smelling clean and in excellent condition too. I guess Ive been lucky. 

My latest purchase is another snow suit for £3 for 3-6 months and its got ears, i love it :d


----------



## CLH_X3

I know, I was NOT happy at all when I got them! .. 
but I did recently buy 2 pairs of Next jeans on ebay and there in exc condition and i love them 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290563893366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
I seen the dark denim ones in the shop and liked them but didnt want to get them as 6-9 months is ages away


----------



## Cherrybinky

oooh LOVE the dark ones. Ive bought some stuff 3-6 adn 6-9 months too even though A) I dont even know what sex baby is and B) Im only 15 weeks lol. Ive bought neutral things but these, I HAD to have:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...050422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## CLH_X3

Cherrybinky said:


> oooh LOVE the dark ones. Ive bought some stuff 3-6 adn 6-9 months too even though A) I dont even know what sex baby is and B) Im only 15 weeks lol. Ive bought neutral things but these, I HAD to have:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...050422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thats lush ... so cute! .. 
Theres just some things you HAVE to have init :haha:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yeah there are although Pete said to me yesterday, err havent we got enough clothes for now. Then this morning 2 more packages arrived and he just looked at me. LOL


----------



## cranberry987

I bought three Boden snowsuits for like £5 each and theyre amazingly lush and I just want MOAR. Need a baby to put in them now.

Have sworn off buying any more for now as I reckon we'll get given quite a lot of stuff. Just got a M&P carseat from freecycle. She assures me its been in no crashes but I dunno, might use it as a backup for the van so we dont have to cart it between cars all the time. Or might use it as fulltime one. Also got loads of bottles and teats from her, all set for the expressing train now! Just need a medula swing or whatever its called, have a manual but I dont fancy using that tbh.


----------



## mum78

i love ebay too its amazing


----------



## CLH_X3

Cherrybinky said:


> Yeah there are although Pete said to me yesterday, err havent we got enough clothes for now. Then this morning 2 more packages arrived and he just looked at me. LOL

Haha - My OH says the same thing!! LOL...
The other day he was saying, i think we got enough you said ... I was like we have, so no more parcels? 
:blush: Just a couple :blush: and 4 turnt up that morning!! :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

the M&P SWING I BOUGHT I HAVE TO TAKE BACK - IT DOESNT WORK ... THE SWINGING BIT IS BROKE... 
THE WOMEN BASICALLY CALLED ME A LIAR BUT SAID SHE WOULD REFUND ME SO TAKING IT BACK TONIGHT


----------



## Kess

Joining this thread late, but you all sound so much like me! I bought loads of gorgeous clothes (and a wardrobe for them to go in too, a Winnie the Pooh Slotti wardrobe for £60) on Ebay including:

https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/Newbornjunglestuff.jpg
Boots MiniMode stuff, newborn size that goes up to 12lb (so should fit longer than most newborn clothes). All of the above for £6, posted! Some never worn, nothing that shows signs of wear.

These were charity shop bargains:

https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/Othernewbornstuff.jpg

We're planning to cloth nappy too, and I got loads of bargains, some preloved, some also just really good special offers - 5 Tots Bots Bamboozles Stretch (normally at least £10 each IIRC) for £30 is one that stands out in my memory.

Then we got a cot (really nice, white wood with three spinning blue balls set into one end), moses basket and stand, some bedding and matching curtains etc, a baby bath, loads of bibs, little hooded towels, a top and tail bowl, and I can't remember what else, all for £80 and in fantastic condition, from a friend of my Mom.

Lastly, from a market stall, a vibrating bouncer thingie, new, £18 when it should've been £30, and two brand new Mothercare 100% cotton blue flat moses basket sheets for £1 each - you can't get them that cheap on ebay 2nd hand!

I love getting bargains, I get such a buzz. But also it means if I really want something new, I can splash out without guilt, because of how much we've saved elsewhere. I bought these, and could justify it no problem because of all we've saved:

https://images6.cpcache.com/product/343423926v3_480x480_Front_Color-CloudWhite.jpg

https://images0.cpcache.com/product/48011300v12_480x480_Front_Color-CloudWhite.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

Those look ace :)

I bought some transfer paper from Amazon and plan to make my own funky baby grows, you just print em out on normal printer then iron them on. Will steal some ideas from Etsy I reckon :haha:


----------



## Kess

cranberry987 said:


> Those look ace :)
> 
> I bought some transfer paper from Amazon and plan to make my own funky baby grows, you just print em out on normal printer then iron them on. Will steal some ideas from Etsy I reckon :haha:

There was a shop on Ebay that'll do printing on vests/babygrows for quite cheap, but they only do text. I've done transfer paper stuff for DH's t-shirts before, but tbh it can be a real faff and I couldn't be bothered this time with such fiddly sized things.


----------



## cranberry987

ah good to know. Ive not tried it yet so it might turn out to be a faff, hope not tho, some things are so expensive! £11 for a babygrow!


----------



## kaths101

The only things I have bought new are the crib/cot mattresses and the pushchair and carseat (bought for us). So far I have spent very little money.

My sister gave us her cot and bags of stuff
My friend is giving us her moses basket and loads of clothes (shes had twin boys so I will have double of everything)
I have had loads of hand downs from friends - mostly all lovely stuff

I was in a charity shop and a chap dropped off a baby swing and playmat which I snapped up for £5 (I dont even think the old shop assistanmt knew what they were!) I was just in the right place at the right time.
Both are fisher price and look brand new in original packaging.


----------



## cranberry987

Just picked up my carseat and base from freecycle and its ace! Heres a pic https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5819184364/

Some avent bottles too so now I have the whole set for totally free. Well chuffed. Saved over £200 today, did spend over that buying a new Pax wardrobe for our bedroom tho, so it all evens out... kinda

M&P are having a sale on maternity clothes starting Monday, if you look on their facebook theres a code for money off now tho. I ordered a dress which ive loved for ages, the sale stuff will go rly fast so wanted to make sure I got it.


----------



## tanni78

I'm sooooo chuffed, i saw the most amazing purple Quinny Travel System on the internet just after i found out i was expecting and fell in love with it immediately, looked at the price and realised it was £450 so put it out of my mind. Then about 2 wks ago my OH's mam told me about this nearly new baby shop nearby and said her daughter uses it alot and swears by it for stuff for her 2 little ones. Anyway i was feeling broody last week so decided to pop in and they had the same Quinny travel system with all acessories, absolutely spotlessly clean for £155 inc adapter, car seat, raincover, changing bag and cosy toes. I was skint at the time so she let me put down a £20 deposit and has said i can pay it up over 3 wks so i don't have to fore go the new car i'm meant to be getting lol. I'm soooooo chuffed!!!!! Also got an over bath baby bath to save me bending as i have spd for £6 immaculate condition and a heart doppler for £16 nearly new!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone know of any national baby sales? Ive been to NCT but there must be other national organisations who do em too. The NCT one was good in case anyone hasnt been yet. DEFINATELY go as a member tho, we were in and out by the time non members got in and the place was already cleared out!


----------



## Treelo

I got a few more bits last week:happydance:. A Lindam steriliser for 10 it was new but 2nd hand iykim lady that was selling it had gotten 2 when she had her lo. 
And a lovely M&P pramette in Cityscape for 30 including footmuff.
Delighted with my bargains. I now have 2 prams for this baby, but my Bugaboo Frog was free and the pramette was a serious bargain :haha:
Also got a bag of baby linen and baby bath support for free. 
Have my scan on Thursday so as soon as i know if boy or girl i will start looking for clothes, blankets etc, cant wait:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cityscape pramette.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









m&p footmuff.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









pliko.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1









steriliser.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sequeena

Today I will be in the charity shops looking for some tiny baby clothes as it looks like my son may be arriving within the week (I hope to keep him in until 37 weeks but I want to be prepared). :flower:


----------



## Fruitymeli

i love ebay and bargains even some second hand things are amazing 
i love saving money


----------



## SKATERBUN

I get all my LOs stuff new and because of this have buy myself second hand clothes for work etc, i love charity shops lol but with second baby will obv re use all LO's stuff where possible


----------



## cranberry987

Im the opposite, new clothes for me and 2nd hand for bubs hehe. Hard to find stuff for me and baby wont care what babygrow its in :)


----------



## MrsMalowey

i LOVE ebay, just today i bought a full length pine wood ikea mirror for £2 :)

The majority of clothes i have for LO are 2nd hand because i don't see the point in getting all new stuff when she will grow out of it soon anyway! I have bought a few new bits and pieces.

I got a changing table for £6 and repurposed it and now it looks amazing! Have also just found a white wooden toy box for £10 and a massive Ikea rug for our lounge for £15! Bargain crazy!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

OMG you got a changing table for £6 !!! I had one on watch for £45 but OH wouldnt let me have it lol. 

I havent really bought much lately. My Cousin called me up and were buying a Mothercare rocking crib from her with the bedding for £15 and a Chicco baby walker for £15 both nearly new so that was good.

I did get a couple of maternity tops from Ebay, both fit perfect and are lovely.


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya. I know it's not 2nd hand but just got a jumparoo for £50 new! Now baby just has to grow big enough to use it and learn to hold its head up. Oh and be born!


----------

